

Show HN: Music Playlist from your Facebook likes and shares - florianmarcu
http://www.hickery.net/

======
blasterz
Awesome! It also gives you recommendations based on the music collected from
Facebook account.

~~~
florianmarcu
You can also see what your friends listen to.

